# Burstner Solano T700



## steveie64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,I HAVE JUST BROUGHT A BURSTNER SOLANO T700,LOVELY M/HOME,BUT I AM FINDING WHEN PARKED FOR THE NIGHT,THE REAR END SEEMS TO BOUNCE WHEN YOU WALK ABOUT,ALSO I HAVE BEEN TOLD BY A BURSTNER DEALER THAT TO FIT A CARRIER FOR A SPARE WHEEL WOULD COST ABOUT £1600,NO WONDER THEY NEVER FITTED ONE WHEN MADE NEW.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A review of the T700 on MHF
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=204


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

My Burstner has rear steadies, fitting the same thing to your Solano would solve your bounce problem. Although you do have the inconvenience of winding them down, which is a nuisance if you move on every day or two.

It might sound a daft question, but have you checked that they are not already fitted? :? 

Sandy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there room in any garage or locker for the spare wheel ???


----------

